# Lead free?



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I know the lead free initiative has been discussed before on here. Today I opened a case of Watts Illinois series 1g thermostatic steam traps. In the box is a note: "does not meet California lead free, not for potable use", etc. It's a steam trap?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Not that I'm proud of it but I've had a roll of lead solder in my torch kit that I'm trying to use up. It only gets used for steam or hot water heat protected by an approved backflow device.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BC73RS said:


> Not that I'm proud of it but I've had a roll of lead solder in my torch kit that I'm trying to use up. It only gets used for steam or hot water heat protected by an approved backflow device.


My guys all keep a roll of 50/50 handy for soldered traps and closet flange repairs.

I think the reason it causes more cancer in Cali is because the rest of the country taught their kidlets to not chew on plumbing fittings. :jester:


----------

